# Look-see what I found!



## ijustlivehere (Apr 10, 2017)

So it been awhile since I have been on here (life just got in the way, not to mention winter) but I found something, erm....3 things actually, that I figured would be appreciated here! I have a bit of work ahead of me on these but I'm super excited regardless!

Found all of these within the last month!

The poor thing lying where I found it.
A Berkel 115EU. My research leads me to believe this is UK counterpart to the U.S. 910  but I could be mistaken.












So the only thing missing on the first one was a tray and screw cap. This led me online to search for parts or a donor machine. Then on Craigslist, this popped up 2 days later!
The minute I saw it I called and in less than 15 minutes I was off work and on a 3hour drive. It works perfect! This is the 910 U.S. version.






Brothers! E.U. on right, U.S. left.






Then a little while later I found this rummaging around an estate sale out of a warehouse! Another Berkel from Europe. Though.....somewhat earlier.....lol Thelatest patent date is stamped May 23rd, 1916






If anyone has any idea as to the model letter/number on. The last one I would be grateful.



Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## ijustlivehere (Apr 12, 2017)

Well, guess it's time to start restoring them. 


For the 115EU I already have a product tray, some of the knives and new stone for both the 910 and 115 ordered. The tray is going to take awhile as it will have to be custom made.

I did learn that the hand crank/flywheel slicer is a model 70 and I have the attachments for cured meat and another attachment for holding bacon. Apparently some of these had a pedestal and I decided I NEED a slicer on a pedestal! The only place I could find one was in Italy, so........looks  like I'll be getting a large crate in my driveway in about a month or so!!!


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------

